# !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010



## eifelalex (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich fahre am Donnerstag 03.06.2010 nach Neeltje Jans zum Makrelenangeln!
Meine Frage ist ob schon makrelen gefangen wurden :koder ob es wirklich noch zu kalt ist:c?
Bitte gebt mir kurz bescheid!!

bis dann eifelalex#h


----------



## jvt1972 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

wie lange bleibst du ? 
ich bin am sonntag dort!
habe eigentlich mehr an hering oder barsch gedacht.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## eifelalex (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

Wir fahren nachts um 1 los und kommen abends um ca 22:00 zurück!
ist ne ausfahrt mit nem angelverein, letztes jahr um die zeit haben wir gut gefangen jedoch schätze ich das das wasser jetzt noch zu kalt ist aber mal sehen.
Antworten sind ja leider noch keine gekommen,

bis denne


----------



## eifelalex (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

Nur noch kurz zur INFO!
Wir fahren mit dem Kutter Maatje Adriane.
Wenns jemanden interessiert!

Fangbericht wird folgen


----------



## angelsaxe (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

und wat gefangen? fahre diesen samstag auf makrele...


----------



## jvt1972 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

angelaxe wo geht es denn hin ?
gruß
jürgen


----------



## angelsaxe (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

scheveningen. kollege meint hab gute chancen auf guten fang. wenn wetter so bleibt mond mitspielt. wenn zei tage hintereinander vollmond fängste auch nix. mir auch neu. aber der kollege weiss wovon erspricht. dann nur vereinzelt fänge die fische beissen einfach nicht könen schwärme da sein aber es geht nix jetzt hab ich auch ne erklärung dafür das ich einmal fast nix fing. es war vollmond gewesen. uah. wieso willste mitfahren? hehe


----------



## stachelritter73 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

Hallo Eifelalex,

ich wollte mal nachfragen ob du was gefangen hast??????????
Bin nämlich auch schon ganz Heiss,und mir brennts unter den Fingernägel.
Gruss Stachelritter73:q:q:q


----------



## eifelalex (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

Hallo zusammen,

Also nun ein kurzer fangbericht!
Erstmal zum Schiff und Kapitän:
Das Schiff Maatje Adriana mit dem es eigentlich raus gehen sollte hatte am vortag eine Panne (Wasserpumpe) war weiterhin nicht schlimm da wir nun mit dem Schiff Andromeda gefahren sind. 
Dieses ist ein bisschen größer aber nicht ganz so komfortabel.
Als wir ankamen (06:00) wurden wir sehr freundlich vom Kapitän begrüßt, er sagte es wird schwierig werden bei dem kalten Wasser was zu fangen aber er garantierte das jeder mit fisch nach hause gehen wird! Um 7:00 war dann der erste große möwenschwarm entdeckt und die erste drift begann.
leider nur 3 makrelen bei 41 anglern.
Bis mittags gings dann auch so mager weiter, aber der kapitän machte uns hoffnung er würde noch ein paar stellen kennen!
Mittags war dann die erste gute drift wo die vorfächer sehr gut besetzt waren, so gings dann auch bis ca 15:00 weiter!
Er hat sein wort gehalten. Am Ende hatten wir mit *41 Anglern knapp 1000 Makrelen, 5 Hornhechte, und um die 100 Wittlinge.
*
Alles in allem hatte morgens keiner mit so einem relativ guten Fang gerechnet. Ich habe nun schon einige Angeltouren mitgemacht und muss sagen das das der beste und freundlichste holländische kapitän ist den ich kennengelern hab!
Wette war spitze ca 20grad windstärke 1-2.
Kann das schiff sehr empfehlen und wir haben schon unsere Dorschtour im September gebucht!
Für weitere Infos könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben!

Bis dahin Petri Heil 
euer Eifelalex
​


----------



## jvt1972 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

Ich werde am 3. Juli von Scheveningen aus auf Makreele gehen !
weis schon jemand ob die Makreelen beissen ?
Gruß
jürgen


----------



## Papi1 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*



jvt1972 schrieb:


> Ich werde am 3. Juli von Scheveningen aus auf Makreele gehen !
> weis schon jemand ob die Makreelen beissen ?
> Gruß
> jürgen


 jürgen wo kommst du her
ich frage weil ich auch am 3.7 von Scheveningen aus auf Makreele gehe
gruß Christoph


----------



## firemirl (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

Also geht es langsam los! WIrd ja auch Zeit nach dem Winter.
Ich werde allerdings noch ein wenig warten und am 9. Juli von DenHelder aus starten. 
Bis dahin hoffe ich auf eine bessere Wassertemperatur.
#h
Toto


----------



## Theradon (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

ich bin auch am 5 oder 6 Juli( müsste ich jetzt genau nachfragen wann) auf Makrele von Den Helder aus 

Mal sehen wie es diese Jahr so wird!


----------



## jvt1972 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

papi1 
ich komme vom wunderschönen niederrhein wo die sonne immer scheint! ;-)


----------



## eifelalex (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

währe schön ein paar fangberichte und evtl fotos von euch hier sehen zu dürfen 

petri heil 
        eifelalex


----------



## burgdorfer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

Hallo, ich will aus hannover mal richtung holland auf makrele starten, falls noch jemand interesse hat aus dieser Gegend könnte man sich ja evtl zusammen tun...bitte einfach melden...


----------



## knutemann (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

Schau doch mal hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185577
und sprech den Member Sunny an


----------



## esgof (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*



eifelalex schrieb:


> währe schön ein paar fangberichte und evtl fotos von euch hier sehen zu dürfen
> 
> petri heil
> eifelalex



hallöschen
wenn alles gut klappt werde ich mal meinen glück versuchen anfang juli hier paar bilder einzustellen :q

vor 2 wochen sind freunde von mir aus scheviningen raus gefahren die auf dem blauen kutter hatten wohl nicht so viel glück aber dafür die auf dem schwarzen kutter um so mehr #c normalerweise läuft es immer anders herum.
letztes w.e. ist ein kumpel mit der andromeda zum makrelen angeln gefahren der käpten ist wohl 2 std erstmal bis zum ersten stop herraus gefahren was auch nicht normal ist aber danach haben sie wohl super gefangen

ich werde mit papi1 und noch paar kumpels am 3.7. von scheviningen aus raus fahren ende juli wird es dann wohl noch einen termin geben habe bis jetzt die erfahrung gemacht das der monat juli für makrele am besten ist 
gruß esgof


----------



## esgof (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: !!!Wichtig!!! Makrelenangeln 03.06.2010*

moin
gibt leider nicht viel zu berichten
die fische wollten nicht so richtig mit machen,für einmal grillen und einmal gebraten einlegen wird es allemale reichen.
das gute an der ganzen sache war Papi 1 kennengelernt und paar alte bekannte getroffen.
gruß esgof


----------

